# Cost of Golf



## babylek (May 7, 2012)

I know the cost of golf in Spain is high, but do they have memberships that can bring the cost down?


----------



## leedsutdgem (Jun 3, 2010)

babylek said:


> I know the cost of golf in Spain is high, but do they have memberships that can bring the cost down?


I work for a golf tour operator in mijas. What area are you looking at? If its costa del sol then many courses advertise memberships in the costa del sol golf news. I think a pdf version is available online.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

babylek said:


> I know the cost of golf in Spain is high, but do they have memberships that can bring the cost down?


Well, you can join Escorpion I guess, that would cost you arounf €25k at the moment 
Failing that, people like Oliva Nova in CB North I know offer membership sometimes (limited) and that can be €1000 and you still have to pay to play. Green fees vary. but around €65 depending on when, and if you only play a couple of times a month then thats they most cost effective


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

My OH is a member at Miraflores, which is in Riviera del Sol in Mijas. It's a members club, so you purchase a share in the club, and then annual membership is 1500 euros per year (I think). As times are hard at the moment, I don't think they charge for the share, but just the cost of the administration involved in putting it in your name. I think you can also opt to pay 900 per year and then 20euros per round if you're not planning on being around all year.


----------



## babylek (May 7, 2012)

babylek said:


> I know the cost of golf in Spain is high, but do they have memberships that can bring the cost down?


Thanks, I think Mijas is the area I would like to buy a villa, and play golf about 3 times a week. Are there many societies to play golf with?
By the way I am single and have been in Thailand for the past 10 years. :clap2:


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

babylek said:


> Thanks, I think Mijas is the area I would like to buy a villa, and play golf about 3 times a week. Are there many societies to play golf with?
> By the way I am single and have been in Thailand for the past 10 years. :clap2:


Yes, there are some societies I believe, but if you are planning to play 3 times a week then membership of a club will undoubtedly work out cheaper.


----------

